# DNP & Muscle Loss



## sfstud33 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Im thinking of ordering some DNP and giving it a try. My question is how to preserve the maximum amount of muscle on my frame? 

Can i do DNP for a couple of weeks without a "cutter" cycle and keep muscle? Or is it recommended to be doing some sort of cut?

Appreciate the help....


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 30, 2012)

from my experience, you should be fine without having to run AAS.  DNP is very muslce spairing.  the biggest things are obviously drink lots of water....LOTS!  probably have to drink some electrolites and believe it or not, carbs are your friend.  I lost almost 20lbs on DNP and probably zero muscle when i took it.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 30, 2012)

If u decide to get it please make a log ... I have a ton of intrest but obvious concerns


----------



## HH (Nov 30, 2012)

I've taken DNP both on and off cycle. I barley experienced any muscle loss,I ate like a fucking horse but sweated like a pig. It doesn't hurt to do it while on cycle,and it won't hurt you that much off cycle.

My .02 cents


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2012)

*DNP &amp; Muscle Loss*

Stop right there... Do not take that DNP yet. If you think it will cause you to lose muscle you're not understanding how it works.

EDIT: I came off like a dick there.... Sorry. Hit me with a PM and we'll do some DNP edumacation for you. You'll understand better how it works and why you don't need to worry about muscle loss


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: DNP &amp; Muscle Loss*



PillarofBalance said:


> Stop right there... Do not take that DNP yet. If you think it will cause you to lose muscle you're not understanding how it works.
> 
> EDIT: I came off like a dick there.... Sorry. Hit me with a PM and we'll do some DNP edumacation for you. You'll understand better how it works and why you don't need to worry about muscle loss



Hey POB, not an issue. I do understand how it works - but, as i've never taken the product before i wanted to check on the best recommendations from people that have used it. I want to use the minimum amount of product to get the best result.

Which does lead to the question - how long can you DNP for? Will 2 - 3 weeks be ok if i can manage it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: DNP &amp; Muscle Loss*



sfstud33 said:


> Hey POB, not an issue. I do understand how it works - but, as i've never taken the product before i wanted to check on the best recommendations from people that have used it. I want to use the minimum amount of product to get the best result.
> 
> Which does lead to the question - how long can you DNP for? Will 2 - 3 weeks be ok if i can manage it?



The smart way to run DNP is to run say 250mg for a month or so.  The sides are not so bad that way.  So you're on the right track.  The only time I went over 500mg I prepared by taking a vacation from work. I pretty much sat outside on my porch all day and night sweating my balls off in 30 degree weather running 750 lol... That sucked.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: DNP &amp; Muscle Loss*



sfstud33 said:


> Hey POB, not an issue. I do understand how it works - but, as i've never taken the product before i wanted to check on the best recommendations from people that have used it. I want to use the minimum amount of product to get the best result.
> 
> Which does lead to the question - how long can you DNP for? Will 2 - 3 weeks be ok if i can manage it?



It's always been popular to run it for 2 weeks. I almost made it 2 weeks one time. I'm a pussy. I like to feel good. I was so uncomfortable and tired. My ex wasn't thrilled when I had the fan in the window when it was 20degrees outside. I had to sleep on the couch. Had to cover the couch with multiple sheets so my sweat wouldn't stain it yellow.
I had a friend that competed back in the late 90's that would be all smiles on the shit. He had his eye on the prize. His goals. We worked weekends at nightclubs and he'd be soaked in sweat smiling knowing how he was gonna look.
Through no fault of DNP, he had a stroke. Luck of the draw.


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 1, 2012)

i've ran it at 500 a day and only lasted 9 days before i called it quits. lost 20lbs though so definately worth it.  In the spring i was planing on 250 a day for 3-4 weeks along with a low dose of clen.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 1, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> i've ran it at 500 a day and only lasted 9 days before i called it quits. lost 20lbs though so definately worth it.  In the spring i was planing on 250 a day for 3-4 weeks along with a low dose of clen.



You'll have better success with ephedrine I think.  The ephedrine dumps the fatty acids into the blood stream making it easier for the DNP to throw them in the furnace.  You also will dehydrate easier with clen plus DNP. Not saying it isn't do-able. Cause I've done it. I just didn't see any extra benefit from the clen.  

Oh and the ephedrine is great to combat the lethargy


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 1, 2012)

yeah, good call.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 1, 2012)

Anywhere to get ephedrine? Never really seen it sold


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 1, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Anywhere to get ephedrine? Never really seen it sold



Go to Walgreens or Walmart pharmacy and buy Bronkaid.  it's for asthma but has ephedrine in it


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 4, 2014)

how lean are you trying to get and what's your overall time frame? -you might not even need dnp


----------

